# Quantity surveyor / contracts administrator jobs perth



## irishfamabroad (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi. Myself & family are due to leave for Perth soon. Does anyone know if QS jobs are still plentiful in Perth or is it all FIFO?


----------



## jandplondon (Apr 18, 2012)

irishfamabroad said:


> Hi. Myself & family are due to leave for Perth soon. Does anyone know if QS jobs are still plentiful in Perth or is it all FIFO?


Hi there Irish

Did you end up moving to Perth and how did you find the QS job market?

We are about to head that way and my husband is a QS and will be looking for work. We seem to be having trouble with the agencies we are contacting, if you have any useful contacts that would be great if you could let me know

thanks


----------



## irishfamabroad (Sep 15, 2011)

Our visas only came through this week, a delay because I'm pregnant & couldn't have X-ray for meds, since I posted my husband got a job offer in dubai. The money & position too good to turn down. Like you we were getting no responses from the recruitment agencies so we are a bit reluctant to take the leap, we are going to stay put in dubai & see how it goes. Good luck in Perth


----------



## Sasha At WinWinResumes (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I have worked in recruitment for over 5 years here in WA, and I can tell you that it is hard to get a job while you are still overseas. Recruitment agencies get a lot of applications from people in the UK, India, Middle East, South Africa and other parts of the world. Also there are a lot of Irish and English people here is Perth, so you will be competing with them for the same jobs. I don’t need to tell you who will win. 

If you want a job in WA you will need to make a move and show that you are serious about it. There is a bit of work for QS in WA but as mentioned it can be competitive but the good news is that it is lot less competitive then the UK and once you get some Australian experience you will be fine. 

You can find QS jobs in Perth, maybe working for a PQS firms or one of the local building contractors. If you are working for a building contractor you will be working as a Contract Administrator and not a QS. 


Cheers 

Sasha


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear Sasha,

I'm in the process of getting the visa and all are in order except my wife's medical report as she's pregnant and shall delay a while till end of this year.
I've heard most of the QS jobs are FIFO, is the construction industry there still very active or just the mining industry?
I've never unemploy before and worry about the job vacancy there, any advise??


----------



## Sasha At WinWinResumes (Aug 23, 2012)

Construction industry is not in the boom but it will pick up and this is mainly due to the sinking of the rail line which will expose a lot of prime land in the city centre. Mining construction is booming even if the commodity prices are dropping. 

I guess you want to know how long it will take you to get a job? I am afraid that is hard questions to answer. But I can tell you that it will be easier if you are in Perth then if you were overseas. 

If you are looking for arrival date, I would look at February or March rather than December or January. 

Good luck


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear Sasha, 
Thanks for your reply. However, I'm looking forward to move to perth probably before June next year for raising my children there.
May i know what is the salary range for a QS with 8 years experience in construction industry? 
Is it a norm for company providing any allowance other than basic salary there?


----------



## Sasha At WinWinResumes (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not sure of the salary range for the QS. I am no longer in recruitment as i run Win Win Resumes Professional Resume Writing and Career Advice Mining and Construction industries full time. My business is providing professional resume writing in Perth  and this is what i now concentrate on.

Good luck with the move.


----------

